# Chapel Vel Satis



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

191. Chapel Vel Satis 

I found this one 100% by accident. Whilst looking at a site 50m away I dropped the orange Google peg man onto the road and he landed outside here. Sod the original site, this one looks way better!

We arrived, it was derelict, it was open. Win! 







Corner of alter:


















Organ:















Thanks for looking. 

Oh, before I go there was one last thing I had to try...I could see a rope heading off into the bell tower, so I gave it a little tug. The whole town was treated to the spectacle of the bells, which have fallen silent for decades, ringing out over the town once more. In my mind there was a nun outside, gently weeping and uttering that it was a miracle. But there wasn't, so it's probably best I leave. 

Bit of video of it here from about 2:20 onwards (including ringing the bell at the end!) 
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bX3PXZ8ZdQ4[/ame]


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 9, 2015)

Fantastic. That second shot is great. What a chance find eh!  Top work


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2015)

Cheers dude!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2015)

Stunning window and great shots .I guess you wont be taking bell ringing up then?


----------



## krela (Apr 9, 2015)

It doesn't look very abandoned or derelict, but it is a lovely chapel.


----------



## smiler (Apr 9, 2015)

krela said:


> It doesn't look very abandoned or derelict, but it is a lovely chapel.



I agree, maybe a few folks still keep it clean and tidy out of respect, be interesting to find out, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know what it's like in other parts of Europe, but because of falling attendances there's a trend here for parishes to be combined so that 4 or 5 churches are served by 1 ordained minister so each church only has 1 or 2 services per month in rotation, this means that many churches, whilst not really in regular use any-more, aren't exactly abandoned either. 

Also, traditionally churches and chapels are "open" during the day even if there's no-one there. They are places of sanctuary and worship after all.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 10, 2015)

This one is definitely abandoned, and not maintained - there's human sized holes in the windows! The front door has been screwed shut. 
Unfortunately there are are a few holes in the cool stained glass too, the stones that made them and the glass is still on the floor.  
I think I've made it look a lot minter than it is!


----------



## krela (Apr 10, 2015)

Were they cheeky plastic flowers?


----------



## darbians (May 20, 2015)

Your site 50m away is more looked after than this. We got loads of grief. After a confusing conversation she didn't care about us going to the church.


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2015)

Yes they were plastic flowers! 



darbians said:


> Your site 50m away is more looked after than this. We got loads of grief. After a confusing conversation she didn't care about us going to the church.



Ha ha, really?! How bizarre!


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2015)

Oh, forgot to add the video  

The chapel starts at 2:22


----------



## HughieD (May 21, 2015)

Great place and pix...pretty pristine condition at the mo...

P.S. cracking vid too.


----------

